# Bold predictions for MacWorld 2007



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 2, 2007)

Post here first to for bragging rights if anything comes true next tuesday. 

my bold predictions:
1. HD movies on iTunes
2. new iLife suite released; "i" repalced with "mac" (MacMovie, MacWeb, MacLife...)
3. Leopard is released earlier than anticipated.

these predicitions are based on absolutely no rumor or fact -- that's what makes them so freakin' bold!


----------



## mw84 (Jan 2, 2007)

Something new in the iPod range (I know thats not very specific, but eh).

UK iTunes FINALLY gets movies (wishful thinking).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 2, 2007)

see what leopard can really do.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 2, 2007)

I like Thank The Cheese's predictions. I'd love to see the iProduct naming scheme start fading into obscurity and I'd also like to see an "Oh yeah, and Leopard is going to be out THIS WEEK OHHH YEAH" but I don't know how likely either of those is.

There are a few things that are fairly solidly locked in: iTV (or whatever it will be called) wil appear, and I think its safe to say the name the product gets will be controversial and weird. Leopard will get a fair bit of chatter, with at least three new features shown off that weren't in the developer releases. 

Steve will actually break a 20 year habit and ditch his black turtleneck in favour of something really wild - like a "Mambo" shirt or a tuxedo.

I'll also bet anyone $5 that at least one new Product[red] and/or charity tie-in item appears and we get a five minute spiel about ending world poverty. 

I predict that iWork will expand *a lot* with a new style of database program and a spreadsheet. iWork just hasn't been the sales hit that Apple has needed it to be, and I don't picture them giving up on it just yet. In fact, I'd suspect iWork '07 will be free with all new Macs.

iPhoto will be the most updated part of the iLife suite. And there will be a pro app released for live video that will do for VJs and live broadcast what Motion and Final Cut have done for offline video.


----------



## fryke (Jan 2, 2007)

Leopard released next week: Nope. Doesn't look like it from what I hear and see. It still needs work.

Renaming the iApps to "MacApps": I'd actually like that, but I don't think it'll happen. iTunes and iPod are _so_ recognisable that Apple hopes to still surf the wave of their recognition-value with the other iStuff.

Something in the iPod range... I sure *hope* for a 6G iPod (widescreen/touchscreen) and an iPhone or two (I stick with that name until Apple releases its real name, that other iPhone doesn't count anyway).

Mac hardware... The portables have just been updated. Then again: Maybe we'll see that subnotebook everyone's been talking about for the past 20 years or so?  To be rather unbold again: The Mac mini craves for an update, I'd say. It could do with a Core2Duo (although it's not a necessity for that cheapest of all Macs) or rather with a price cut.

The obvious: iLife '07 and iWork '07. Here's to the hope that we'll finally see iWork become a real little office suite. So we need "Numbers".


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 2, 2007)

Please oh please... a lockable dock!!!!!

(I know there is software around that does this, e.g. Onyx, but I really would like Leopard to feature this).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 2, 2007)

i've always thought the dock should be double click.  it's unintuitive, but also, i'm forever launching the app next to the one i want


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 2, 2007)

I think I'm most excited about symphonix's prediction of a steve jobs Mambo shirt! 

Many people seem to despise the dock, I listened to a podcast recently (I think it was MacBreak Weekly) were they dedicated a good 5-10 minutes on how much they hate it and how they'd prefer to remove it altogether. I don't have a problem with the dock, I find it is very convenient and auto-hide works well most of the time. The Finder, on the other hand, needs a face lift (tabbed folders, please!!)


----------



## mw84 (Jan 3, 2007)

New thought/ hope, something to do with mac gaming. Maybe something like a gaming specific, emulator, that lets you run non-Mac games without needing a copy of Windows.

I have no idea if this is technically possible and am aware its unlikely but it _would_ be pretty cool.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I will be very safe in my predictions.

1. New iLife '07 with iTunes support with better MPPEG-4 QuickTime plugins that are much faster in encoding. 

2. New QuickTime plugins that are much faster (related to #1). 

3. Better OS X 10.5 demo with an earlier release this spring (March or April) with more cutting edge add-ons.

4. New Final Cut and Aperture and Logic that are much better than current versions.

5. NO Apple Phone! Maybe a new slim OS X for third party phones. Partnership with cell phone maker(s).

6. As a no brainer, a iTV kind of device release. TiVo or Elgato buyout and great things coming to OS X and the TV, i.e. much better living room integration.

7. Mac Pro redesign with new Intel processors and a much better internal bus then other computers.

8. Red MacBook Pro & MacBook for sale with new processors.

9. New smaller or cleaner iSight and new displays, cheaper with built in iSights.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 4, 2007)

not sure about #9. I don't think they're ever going to release a standalone iSight again. It doesn't make sense when all their computers have it built in. 

#5 is interesting. My prediction Re the iPhone is that there will be an iPhone from Apple, but it's not the mobile phone people are expecting. Instead, it will be some kind of add-on for iChat that allows you to cal people over the Internet (possibly it attaches to the iTV and/or new airport base station?)


----------



## Sunnz (Jan 6, 2007)

Leopard passes the Unix 03 Standard from The Open Group.

And a Tablet.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 6, 2007)

when is it?


----------



## Qion (Jan 6, 2007)

Tuesday.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank The Cheese said:


> my bold predictions:
> 1. HD movies on iTunes
> 2. new iLife suite released; "i" repalced with "mac" (MacMovie, MacWeb, MacLife...)
> 3. Leopard is released earlier than anticipated.
> ...



well now. I'm pretty sure I couldn't have been any more wrong if I tried :S

Time for me to quietly slink off and hope everyone forgets....


----------



## Sunnz (Jan 10, 2007)

I probably have forgotten only if you haven't quoted yourself about it!!! Now I cannot forget!!


----------

